# Nav BMW question



## CabrioItalia (Jan 31, 2003)

Anyone knows if BMW Nav systems are VDO Dayton's C-IQ compatible?
At least MK-IV with the last sw version (v22).....
Someone says that BMW DVD system is VDo MS5500, old ones MS5000.....
Also C-IQ Nav CD/DVD are readable from BMW system, even if C-IQ it's non functional?

Thanks


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

CabrioItalia said:


> Anyone knows if BMW Nav systems are VDO Dayton's C-IQ compatible?
> At least MK-IV with the last sw version (v22).....
> Someone says that BMW DVD system is VDo MS5500, old ones MS5000.....
> Also C-IQ Nav CD/DVD are readable from BMW system, even if C-IQ it's non functional?


The BMW navigation computer is an OEM VDO/Dayton unit. The display screen is by Alpine. You can't use VDO operating system software on the BMW unit (you'll get a "wrong model" error) - you need to use the BMW software update CD. However, you can use the VDO map DVD in the BMW system. You'll get a slightly more up-to-date map. You won't be able to select BMW dealerships as one of the points of interest.


----------



## CabrioItalia (Jan 31, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> The BMW navigation computer is an OEM VDO/Dayton unit. The display screen is by Alpine. You can't use VDO operating system software on the BMW unit (you'll get a "wrong model" error) - you need to use the BMW software update CD. However, you can use the VDO map DVD in the BMW system. You'll get a slightly more up-to-date map. You won't be able to select BMW dealerships as one of the points of interest.


Thanks Terry, but I know that.
I think you know about the new I-CQ VDO Dayton technology (Information on demand, see their site).
VDO give you a DVD (here the Europe map, from Navtech or TeleAtlas data) and you can buy the usability of the data, for a day, a week, a country with a key code.
For example, for a weekend in France, you can buy 2 days at Euro 5,98).
My question was if VDO Dayton OEM BMW model is compatible with this technology, because VDO MS5500 could use I-CQ, not the MS5000.
I don't know if v22 BMW software - wich I have installed - upgrades also the software compatibility.
I wish to understand also if I can use a Europe DVD Map C-IQ (the most up-to-date) in MkIV DVD reader of my BMW, if I can use it normally or not without using i-CQ. If you go to the Navtech web site, you can see that the VDO map you can buy are NOT compatible with C-IQ system; but in the details of C-IQ maps they didn't wrote "not compatible with VDO Dayton/CARiN navi".
I hope my explanation is more clear, sorry for may bad english.
Thanks again.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

CabrioItalia said:


> I wish to understand also if I can use a Europe DVD Map C-IQ (the most up-to-date) in MkIV DVD reader of my BMW, if I can use it normally or not without using i-CQ. If you go to the Navtech web site, you can see that the VDO map you can buy are NOT compatible with C-IQ system; but in the details of C-IQ maps they didn't wrote "not compatible with VDO Dayton/CARiN navi".
> I hope my explanation is more clear, sorry for may bad english.


No problem, your English is certainly better than my Itailian...

In the US, the VDO DVDs are not locked with the C-IQ system - they are unrestricted. So I have no experience with the locked map discs. The NavTech BMW 2004-1 Europe DVD has been out for some time now - does it have coverage / accuracy problems? I also see a NavTech DVD for VDO - Europe 2004-1 and a Teleatlas DVD for VDO - Europe 2004-1. The NavTech one seems to be about the same size as the BMW 2004-1 - both around 2.5GB. The Teleatlas one is larger - 3.2GB. I have no idea what is on those discs or their compatibility with the BMW system, but maybe the manufacturers could help you.


----------



## CabrioItalia (Jan 31, 2003)

Terry Kennedy said:


> No problem, your English is certainly better than my Itailian...
> 
> In the US, the VDO DVDs are not locked with the C-IQ system - they are unrestricted. So I have no experience with the locked map discs. The NavTech BMW 2004-1 Europe DVD has been out for some time now - does it have coverage / accuracy problems? I also see a NavTech DVD for VDO - Europe 2004-1 and a Teleatlas DVD for VDO - Europe 2004-1. The NavTech one seems to be about the same size as the BMW 2004-1 - both around 2.5GB. The Teleatlas one is larger - 3.2GB. I have no idea what is on those discs or their compatibility with the BMW system, but maybe the manufacturers could help you.


Hi Terry,
I have Europe 2004-1 DVD (works fine) and I'm "working" on eMule for Teleatlas one, here in Europe more accurate than Navtech.
Navtech 2004-1 is not C-IQ locked. Teleatlas have C-IQ code, but I don't know how it will work without C-IQ autentication.
Teleatlas DVD have no "carindb" file in the dvd root, but has a "db" subdirectory with a file called "DB" large about 2,1 Gbytes. Other files in the root, and "TPD" folder, are similar in structure.
I've asked VDODayton with no answer. Also dealers don't know.
This weekend I'll try it in my car.

Ciao.


----------

